# Throttle Stop No FIVR Option



## chabos (May 18, 2016)

I hope this is an appropriate place to post this, I couldn't find any official Throttle Stop support forum or sub forum.  But anyway, I'm trying to under volt my CPU, but I don't seem to have an FIVR button.  Where all the guides show the FIVR menu, I instead have something called TRL, which doesn't seem to actually have any of the options I need.  

I am running the latest TS beta (8.10 beta 2) on an up to date Windows 10 installation on my Lenovo Y480.  The CPU is an Intell Ivy Bridge Core i7 3610QM, CPU-Z details are attached as both a screen shot and a .txt printout if anyone needs to see them.  I am using a modded unlocked version of the BIOS as well.

I am running it as an admin, and gave it permission to modify the system in Windows.  I am also on AC power and using the performance battery profile with the 100% min and max CPU state setting.  

After much Googling I can't find a single other person having this issue.  It's quite frustrating.  Does anyone know of this issue and how to fix it?  Or is my CPU/chip set just not supported?  Any help would be much appreciated.  Cheers!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 18, 2016)

@unclewebb
is best person to help you with this
try pm


----------



## R-T-B (May 19, 2016)

Ivy Bridge does not have a FIVR, FWIW.


----------



## unclewebb (May 19, 2016)

FIVR was introduced in the 4th Gen CPUs.  The 3610QM is a 3rd Gen so no FIVR settings to play with.


----------

